# SBS 2003 R2, how to set up workgroup instead of domain



## pbjerryb (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi,

I have a client with a small sales department. He just purchased SBS 2003 R2, he wants me to install it, and then he wants to use it as a workgroup network instead of a domain network. I know that you have to create a Domain during setup, but is it possible to use the server as a workgroup afterward? 

Thanks,
Jerry Baker


----------



## rlagrotta (Dec 13, 2008)

Jerry,

I have a similar problem. Curious to know if you, or anyone else found a way to install SBS 2003 RS in a Workgroup, not a Domain.

Rick


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

rlagrotta,

Jumping in on someone else's Thread is called Hi-Jacking and is against Forum Rules.

If you have a question please start your own Thread.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

just don't install active directory. Why would you want a workgroup ...

A basic AD setup is simple. Even if you dont want the workstations to login to AD .. you can have them login localy and just match the passwords on the local accounts and the domain acocunts.


----------



## steveg3 (Mar 3, 2009)

XtabbedoutX
I have just read and observed the rules very carefully 5 times over.

Could you kindly site which part of them you are complaining that rlagrotta
is breaking?

Please tell me in your own words exactly what riagrotta is doing wrong and then
quote the text in the rules where he is doing this.

I don't see any problem with people working together and sharing the details of fixing a problem.

I too would also like to know the outcome and what he finds.
If you will not site which specific rule is being broken please kindly remove your
comment, it makes YOU look really really bad here.

Thank you...

Steve


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

he needs to start a new thread if he wants help ... its called thread hijacking.

You can install Ad and not use it if you like.


----------

